# {Resolved} CTL3D.DLL Missing



## ST. Lawrence (Jul 23, 2001)

Good Morrow all,
I just uninstalled McAffee Office including The First Aid, which apparantly was connected into every damn thing on this machine.
I want to install Ontracks System Suite 3.
And now every time I boot a message appears telling me the machine cant find ctl3d.dll and cant run oplimit\ocaware.exe. 
What is a ctl3d.dll? -- how do I find it? 
What is ocaware.exe? -- Is it necessary?
If i install the System Suite 3 does it have a ctl3d.dll
The clerk at the store said that these Utility Programs are more trouble than they are helpful. Opinions?
Any help is appreciated. Thanks ST. Lawrence


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Find the answer to your dll question here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=49070

Are those utilities worth the trouble, in my opinion no. Use MS programs set them up right and those utilities are useless. I feel this way the more programs you install the more chances you have of conflicts and problems. Second when you uninstall a program some take out files that they shouldn't, they don't leave the computer the way they found it. They leave a lot of junk behind because if you don't keep their program they could care less about you. Keep things as simple as possible and you will at the same time keep your problems to a minimum,

This is my opinion and I am sure we will here a lot from the other side.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Ocaware.exe sounds like scanner software. If you have a scanner, reinstall the software and see what you have after that. It will most likely install it's own copy of that .dll

Let us know what happens.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This was copied from 'endpage'

CTL3D.DLL and CTL3DV2.DLL are Microsoft supplied support
files.  Normally, they are installed with the Windows 
operating system.  Some programs will install modified
versions of those files that will cause other programs
to not function.  CTL3D.DLL is placed in the Windows 
directory in the SYSTEM directory.  CTL3DV2.DLL is also
placed in the SYSTEM directory except if the O.S. is 
Windows NT (in which case it is placed in the SYSTEM32
directory).

So it looks like they should be on the CD.

See if you can find it on the CD, then shove a copy of
it where they say: in Windows/System
If theres already one in there, dont delete it, just in
case, but move it out to somewhere else, maybe a 'New
Folder', stick in the good one off the CD

Best of luck, John 

(ive just seen Bryans post, a reinstall would do it too i expect)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

This was from the original poster.

Good Morrow to all, 
Thanks to Bryan,John and RK98. 
I reinstallled the scanner and missing file is now found by the machine. Glory be


----------

